# kittens are here!



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

well so far we have 3 perfect little babies, 2 look like orange tabbies(already nursing) and the 3rd is just out but is dark like mom, can't tell if it's black or has markings yet. i can't tell if we have more coming or if this is it but will definitely keep everyone updated. oh my gosh its so exciting :mrgreen:


----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

WOOHOO!! Good job Momma and Crystal.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Yay! Good news. How big was she? I mean, did she look like she was going to pop or did she look like she had more time to 'blimp'? Maybe she is only going to have a small litter?
h


----------



## corinthia (Jan 25, 2009)

YIPPY! I can't wait to see the pictures of the cute little babies!


----------



## crystal_ds (Mar 3, 2009)

looks like 3 is it. we have birth weights of 3 1/2 oz, 3 5/8 oz, and 4 1/4 oz. they are so teeny. pics coming by the end of today i promise


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

Welcome to the world little kittens. I pray your lives will always be content and happy.
Good job Crystal! Now you are a kitty godmother!


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

babies!
babies!
babies!
babies!


----------

